# firebelly newt with shrimp?



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

this is probably gunna be the strangest question of the day, but here it goes.
would it be safe for a firebelly newt and shrimps to love together in one tank?

im gunna assume no, but i do wanna get more peoples input in this strange question


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I doubt it, they will eat live foods. And it's not a good idea to keep them with other species anyhow as they can excrete toxins. 

Good question tho


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

From what I've learned about Newts in general I'd have to go with a no


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

ya i thought the toxin from their skin would be hazardous


----------

